# the original hot hatches



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

hi guys ive seen a few stunning 205 gti's on here now :argie::argie:
and imo the cars from this era have so much more character than the hot hatches of today , so post up your hot hatches from the 80's and 90's ,


----------



## VauxhallVectraMat (Jan 24, 2006)

Can you not just look for them?


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

VauxhallVectraMat said:


> Can you not just look for them?


fun sponge ?
u do realise you have previously uploaded pics of your bmw in the lets see them bimmers thread ?


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

My 1985 Renault 5 GT Turbo:


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hahaha fun sponge!!!

Love it


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

VauxhallVectraMat said:


> Can you not just look for them?


Jeez, bet you moan a lot!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

welsh.Z.S. said:


> fun sponge


:lol: :lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Amused me as well that one !! :thumb: FUN SPONGE!!  just HAD to write it!! bet that gets a LOT of use over the next year!! :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: fun sponge, made my morning that comment. Class.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VauxhallVectraMat said:


> Can you not just look for them?





welsh.Z.S. said:


> fun sponge ?
> u do realise you have previously uploaded pics of your bmw in the lets see them bimmers thread ?


Fun Sponge - brilliant!

Nine posts since 2006 :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

VauxhallVectraMat said:


> Can you not just look for them?


If people said this all the time, the majority of threads on detailing world / car forums in general would be redundant


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

You can be promoted from fun sponge to fist magnet in one easy blow.lol.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> If people said this all the time, the majority of threads on detailing world / car forums in general would be redundant


Well said, if it wasnt for a range of topics on this site, my new posts page would read,

what wax
which wax
how to wax
how to buy wax
which wax
how many waxes
what wax next
diy wax
smell my wax
wheres my wax
what wax is best
is this wax better
newbie here, which wax
most expensive wax
cheapest wax
best wax
what wax
wax swaps
wax wax wax
what wax gives best gloss
what wax is shinier than above


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

lol , come on guys less chatting more whoring 
ps nice r5 gtt, factory fresh


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

also why has a mod moved this ? surely its better in the showroom section ? apoligies if im wrong


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

welsh.Z.S. said:


> also why has a mod moved this ? surely its better in the showroom section ? apoligies if im wrong


Our's is not to reason why


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol you get that on Abarthisti. "Try a search" is usually the favourite.

Fun sponge is a class comment. I like the hot hatches of today, but if I had to have an old one it would have to be a Mk1 Xr2. The one with the round lights, on webber carbs! MMMmmmmmm!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Not factory but I don't care, its mine


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

What's not factory? Thats LOVELY!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Any excuse to post mine 



















And a mate of mine Mark's 1.6 Miami.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Both of those 205's are lovely and that mk1 golf just makes me miss mine what great toys the 80's provided us


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Need more pictures of the mk1 golf


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

possul said:


> Not factory but I don't care, its mine


My kind of motor, it's stunning mate


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

Any more on this guy's?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Some fantastic cars in here, love seeing these old classics.

Remember a time when I was learning to drive and got my first car in 2000 and cars like the 205 GTI or R5 GTT were cheap, boy racer kinds of cars that got bought for £500, modified badly, crashed or just not cared for. 

Now it's great to see these cars looking mint and being rare. In another ten years, we'll all be drooling over mint Subaru Imprezas, Clio 172s and Focus STs.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> Some fantastic cars in here, love seeing these old classics.
> 
> Remember a time when I was learning to drive and got my first car in 2000 and cars like the 205 GTI or R5 GTT were cheap, boy racer kinds of cars that got bought for £500, modified badly, crashed or just not cared for.
> 
> Now it's great to see these cars looking mint and being rare. In another ten years, we'll all be drooling over mint Subaru Imprezas, Clio 172s and Focus STs.


The hot hatch market was hit badly in the 90s. Everybody wanted one and just stole one if they couldn't afford one.

They used to say GTi stood for guaranteed theft item.

I remember the news being rife with joy riding.

Insurance costs went mental and it kind of killed the market for a few years. The old hot hatchbacks are looked on in fondness not only because many were good cars, they are also iconic of that time.

I don't think that many hot hatchbacks of the modern era will be remembered like those of the 70s, 80s and 90s.

Many are very refined and able machines. They aren't quite as mad or as desired as early hot hatches in their day.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cracking cars so far, love that Golf possul! 

I still want a black Lotus Sunbeam in my dream garage, in my opinion the first of the hatches that came with an ASBO.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine on the back of the trailer getting picked up. Its now in bits in my garage whilst I rustproof / rebuild it....










And one on the drive before going in the garage.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The hot hatch market was hit badly in the 90s. Everybody wanted one and just stole one if they couldn't afford one.


I can vaguely remember some theft stats that i had from Norwich Union back in the 90s. It was something like for every Escort GL, 30 XR3is get stolen and for every XR3i, something like 100 RSTs were stolen. Basically if you owned an RST, don't expect to see it where you parked it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> I don't think that many hot hatchbacks of the modern era will be remembered like those of the 70s, 80s and 90s.
> 
> Many are very refined and able machines. They aren't quite as mad or as desired as early hot hatches in their day.


I agree, a lot of more modern hot hatches won't be seen with the same fondness as the old skool ones.

Admittedly the Clio 172 was a rare idea at the time it was first out back in 1999 as most manufacturers weren't building hot hatches like that. I mean Peugeot's GTI series was a bit tame, Ford only had the Zetec/Zetec-S models which were good but warm more than hot so the late 90s/early 00s seemed a bit bland for hot hatches.

That said there's a few good cars from around that time that people overlook, as mentioned the MKI Clio 172, Racing Puma, MKI Megane 225, Leon Cupra-R etc.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Nissan pulsar GTi-R



Most if not all of the cars from this era where built to go racing in, It heads bags of character that little Datsun


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Although my driving "yoof" meant hot hatches were the R5Turbo, Mini Cooper, XR2/3, original Audi Quatro etc. I still preferred to go old school -a friend had a mint Mk2 Lotus Cortina, late Mk1 Escort RS1600, Mk2 Mexico, and my favourite although I only ever saw one of the later models was the Mk2 Escort RS1800 - brilliant engine with the toughened Mexico bodyshell/chassis. The RS was not pretty but was brilliantly engineered before 4WD moved in to dominate the rally scene. I spent many a weekend at the end of the 80's (and a fair bit of my limited cash at the time) tinkering/fettling Mk2 Escorts in an attempt to create something that looked similar even if it was only a mere shadow of the real thing


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I had a Mark 1 Astra GTE and an R5 GT Turbo.

Did like these though:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Best be whoring Pugly up here too then 

At Brands November 2013



















AutoExpress Photo Shoot for the Top 20 Fast Peugeots....


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I had a Mark 1 Astra GTE and an R5 GT Turbo.
> 
> Did like these though:


just read the spec and options on the supersport, made me chuckle. worth a bit one of them now:thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely love the integrale.:argie:
Here's my little project

More of a warm hatch compared to some though.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

s29nta said:


> just read the spec and options on the supersport, made me chuckle. worth a bit one of them now:thumb:


my wee supersport


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

tartanhaggis said:


> my wee supersport


Love this car tartan


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I still think the 205 looks great, it's time you built something else though  

That Supersport though might just pip it for me, i'm a ford fan


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope that corsa has at least a red top under the bonnet?


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

possul said:


> I hope that corsa has at least a red top under the bonnet?


That was the plan, but there's less than 100 left on the road now. so it's back to standard, mint it up, and unleash a few ponies from the 1.6.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

My mate put a 2l red top in a nova,he spent best part of a year building it then rolled it at knock hill at some vauxhall day,








Only pic I have of it unfortunately, it was his first and last trackday lol

Another couple pictures of my old track slag!


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

possul said:


> Not factory but I don't care, its mine


super nice golf :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Johnsy said:


> My mate put a 2l red top in a nova,he spent best part of a year building it then rolled it at knock hill at some vauxhall day,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've watched a clip of a Nova rolling at Knockhill of YouTube. It happened at the chicane. Is that the same one?

I had a look to find the video but can't see it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I still think the 205 looks great, it's time you built something else though
> 
> That Supersport though might just pip it for me, i'm a ford fan


I wont have time....starting to try for a kid this year so the Jeep and 205 will have to do for a bit now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Shame my Williams is rusting away on my driveway


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

Love the cars of this era..


----------

